# Thing of orgasm inducing beauty



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:

The 1963/1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2) it is very sexy and perfect and it looks GREAT from ALL angles, it is BEYOND beautiful and 100% GORGEOUS and pretty much orgasm inducing, the below is the 1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2):





































The model the year before the 1963 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2) they had rear split window looking very FANTASTIC not sure why they only produced the rear split window only in 1963 and then never another time, I'll have to Google and see if I can find why, the below is the 1963 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2) with the rear split window, again GORGEOUS and pretty much orgasm inducing:


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

I like the rag top better. I had a 64 for several years. I'm kinda like, what's the sense of having a hot rod if you can't drive with the top down.

Drag racing is a very different though. 

Here's the one I had.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> I like the rag top better. I had a 64 for several years. I'm kinda like, what's the sense of having a hot rod if you can't drive with the top down.
> 
> Drag racing is a very different though.
> 
> Here's the one I had.



That is very cute, I though like the hard top.

Do you go Drag Racing?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Actually, that Corvette body style was produced from 1963 to 1967.

I once owned a 67 convertible vette with the factory side pipes. (just like this one) Loved that car. I was only 21 years old, and the car was a chick magnet.   ....   

(also notice the "red" sidewall tires)


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

Not any more. 

This is one like I had for flat out hauling ass. Took the 396 engine out and put a 427 in it.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> 
> The 1963/1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2) it is very sexy and perfect and it looks GREAT from ALL angles, it is BEYOND beautiful and 100% GORGEOUS and pretty much orgasm inducing, the below is the 1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2):
> 
> ...




Whatever paddles your canoe. 

It's a pretty car. Neighbor has a hot-rodded '11 with a 6-speed, that thing sounds nice!


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2018)

"Orgasm inducing"?

I see Oosie's been working on creative ways to use a stick shift.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)

As for why 1963 was the only year of the Stingray with the split window?  

(which everybody loved)

Seems there was a feud between the designer and the accountants at GM over the split window.

The split between the windows resembled the spine of a stingray and maintained the theme of the cars name. Stingray.

But it costs a lot more at the factory to install 2 windows instead of a single window. So the "bean counters" won out, and the next years model, 1964 featured the single pane rear window.  .....


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> 
> The 1963/1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2) it is very sexy and perfect and it looks GREAT from ALL angles, it is BEYOND beautiful and 100% GORGEOUS and pretty much orgasm inducing, the below is the 1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2):
> 
> ...




I kind of thought you would post a new thread about this.  Yes,it sexy as heck..


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Not any more.
> 
> This is one like I had for flat out hauling ass. Took the 396 engine out and put a 427 in it.


Your car has my favorite set of rims.

SS chrome Cragar's   ....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> ...



*"Whatever paddles your canoe. "*

Not a fan of the paddles is canoe your word for buttocks? 

This thread is about that GORGEOUS auto in my OP, not about me being kinky darling I will begin another thread about my liking of spanking and also to again mention my beautiful collection of riding crops most tipped with Moroccan leather


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

bear513 said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> ...



Thank you bear darling, that auto is so sexy it deserved it's own thread so here it is.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> As for why 1963 was the only year of the Stingray with the split window?
> 
> (which everybody loved)
> 
> ...



*"Seems there was a feud between the designer and the accountants at GM over the split window."*

Another reason to hate accountants, who cares it was more expensive the split window is BEYOND FANTASTIC and that what is matters.

I must have one of these gorgeous autos either split window or not split window, I have two teams of peoples in two American States that I'm paying to get me one, Texas and also Rhode Island and it can be delivered by aircraft or I do not care how but it will be delivered to me, also if not black that is okay and if not 100% pristine this is okay as I have friends here who do auto restoring and have performed some excellent happenings on many elderly autos, they can make this auto pristine and also can spray it black.

I have a friend in Milan and they restored for her a 1963 Buick Riviera Nailhead or is it a 1965 Buick Riviera GS, I forget but it is one of them.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



Buttocks aren't shaped like a canoe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Pogo said:


> "Orgasm inducing"?
> 
> I see Oosie's been working on creative ways to use a stick shift.



^^^^ ogo.... Um what is stick shift?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Orgasm inducing"?
> ...



It's what you use to shift the gears of a vehicle with a manual transmission.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > "Orgasm inducing"?
> ...



^^^^ Okay I Google already:









^^^^

*"I see Oosie's been working on creative ways to use a stick shift."*

ogo....


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As for why 1963 was the only year of the Stingray with the split window?
> ...




The Corvette world is very fickle to say the least. Just the price difference in a numbers matching car, chassis and engine number the same, can be as much as $25,000.  Do not buy a 1963 or 1964. Two reasons, they didn't change to full disk brakes until 1965, and at the cross member where the trailing arm attaches some of the frames had a brace attached where dirt would accumulate causing sever rust in the frame. You wouldn't find it unless you know it's a potential problem.

Then you really need to consider the engines. Over there you have no need for a big block car. 396 in the 1965 or the 427 in the 1966 and 1967. Plus at best it will get about 12 miles to the gallon. Another engine option was the fuel injected models. Although they are highly sought after by collectors they are a real pain in the ass. Can't get parts and hard to keep tuned right. They are not electronically injected. 

They are my favorite car of all. If I went out after one today I would get a 1965 rag top. You obviously like the fast back and that's ok as it actually is a stiffer more stable car.  Best model verses the price you will have to pay is the 1965. Then there are several engine models in each year. The one I would get to drive over there is the 327, 300 horsepower one. The others are the 350 and 365 horsepower 327's.

If you want me to give you an honest opinion on any that you are considering I would be more than happy to. Considering you're going to have to pay a lot of coins to get it over there one or two mistakes or deception from a broker could cost you thousands of dollars.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > As for why 1963 was the only year of the Stingray with the split window?
> ...


Only buy a car from a southern or western state. Florida, Georgia, South Carolina, Alabama, Arkansas, Texas, Oklahoma, Arizona, New Mexico, California, etc. Car's from these states have very little rust on the frame or other metal parts because it usually doesn't snow in the winter. So they don't put salt on the roads, and salt eats up metal car parts.

Avoid any car which has spent its life being driven in any of the northern states. They are usually rust buckets, and require much, much, more money to restore.

Texas and California are really the best states to by rust free collector cars.  .....


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

Sunni Man said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Any car that's been in the desert it's whole life.  Around the Gulf and Atlantic Seaboard, things rust rust because of the salt air. Not nearly as bad as salt+snow roads, but..


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...




Here is a fair representation of a nice 1965 for sale.

Numbers matching, well taken care of.

Could probably get this for about $65,000.


----------



## mdk (Jan 22, 2018)

I would offer a submission, but I don’t share selfie and shirtless pictures of myself on the internet.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 22, 2018)

I prefer these classic hotrods


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Thank you Ricky, I know nothing technical about autos you obviously do I just go on that auto is FUCKING GORGEOUS and the first time I see one of those it was literally LUST at FIRST sight. I mean I would be happy to have this auto just so I can keep it and look at it and nothing else lol.

*"If you want me to give you an honest opinion on any that you are considering I would be more than happy to. Considering you're going to have to pay a lot of coins to get it over there one or two mistakes or deception from a broker could cost you thousands of dollars."*

Thank you again I will appoint you my Chief Advisor then and will let you know when I get any information from either of my two teams about the situation.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> I prefer these classic hotrods



^^^^ What is this auto TN?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

mdk said:


> I would offer a submission, but I don’t share selfie and shirtless pictures of myself on the internet.



^^^^ Do not tell Aaron he is expecting Dick Pics


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



^^^^ It looks not that different than the 1964 auto.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Another thing you want to avoid with old corvettes is what's called knock off wheels for over there. They may even be illegal. Here they add a lot of value to the collector but they can be dangerous if you don't get the wheel on right.

When you look at the center of the wheel it shows three prongs in the center. These wheels don't have lug nuts and studs. They have one big thread in the center and you beat them up tight with a hammer. So if you don't get them tight the wheel flies off and if you have a flat you have to knock them off with the hammer. Not too practical for you out cruising if you have a flat.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...




There's only slight body changes over the course of the mid year vettes.

If you look right behind the front wheel, the 65 has 3 shark gills. The 67 has 5. On the 64 it is a longer recess into the body and goes longitudinal. The gill style looks much better.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> ^^^^ What is this auto TN?


It's a joke.  .....


----------



## Sunni Man (Jan 22, 2018)

I bought a 1967 Corvette because it was the last year of that body style and the most refined interior.   .....


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...




One more thing. I'm 6'2" tall. In the mid year vette when I sit in it with my arm rested on the top of the door, window down, it is angled up. You sit real deep in the car. If you're a 5'7" woman, the only thing anyone will see above the door is your head. lol. And the dash will look way too high to anything you're used to driving. They are the original low rider. Your ass is literally about one foot off the ground.


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I prefer these classic hotrods
> ...


pinto
This powerful 70HP engine would do about 90!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



I am 5' 10" so things will be okay yes?


----------



## westwall (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> 
> The 1963/1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2) it is very sexy and perfect and it looks GREAT from ALL angles, it is BEYOND beautiful and 100% GORGEOUS and pretty much orgasm inducing, the below is the 1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2):
> 
> ...







Yeah, she's pretty, but doesn't hold a candle to my baby....


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Jan 22, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...








^^^^ A pinto they are a Mexican auto then, they as well as that auto make the bean:





IMHO that car and the bean need deporting and/or rounding up and put into Gitmo


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Jan 22, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Yes, I just wanted you to know what to expect. As you look out over the steering wheel it will seem really strange to you. You won't see the front of the car and you won't see the road close to the front of the car. The hood slants off fast but from where you sit and how deep you sit in the car you'll be looking further down the road than you are used to. Actually you'll like it better after you get used to it and if you've taken tactical driving courses it's a better way to drive. The further down the road you concentrate the better you will drive.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



^^ 90 RPM he means....


----------



## TNHarley (Jan 22, 2018)

Pogo said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jan 22, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Shiet, I've seen a blown, hotrodded 302 in a Pinto.

Not a 351, though. 

I'd imagine that 302 was probably cranking out superior HP to a stock 351, though.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 22, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



351 was all bulk and no bite.  I had one in a van.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 29, 2018)

Ricky LIbtardo said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Okay this is it, my team in Texas found the man selling the auto, the man is in North Western Florida and is selling the below 1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Fuel Injected Coupe, 375hp, 327 cu. in. fuel injected V-8 engine, four speed manual transmission, clock and radio.

Here are the pictures, it is GORGEOUS I have to have it:


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> 
> The 1963/1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2) it is very sexy and perfect and it looks GREAT from ALL angles, it is BEYOND beautiful and 100% GORGEOUS and pretty much orgasm inducing, the below is the 1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Coupe (C2):
> 
> ...


The 63 split window is the one


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> ...



Yes but difficult to get one where someone is selling.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > I think the most fantastic auto America has ever designed and produced from an aesthetic point is:
> ...



So I am going to purchase the one I just post in my post # 42 the man selling is in North Western Florida and we already have emailed each other about this. How far is Forth Worth Texas to North Western Florida I do not know, but my team in Forth Worth are going to have to go to the man to physically observe the auto and then text me it looks as good as in the pictures and then I can make the arrangements.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Mar 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



color me green with envy


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Mar 29, 2018)

Skull Pilot said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I am IN LOVE with this auto, it is....BEYOND ORGASMIC.


----------



## Ricky LIbtardo (Mar 29, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...





Yup, nice looking vette. You might as well start calling it vette. 

The problem is it's a 1964 and has 3 of the things I warned you about. 

The 64 has drum brakes. They didn't convert to full disk brakes until 1965. You will need to have them converted to disks. 

It has knock off wheels. They are all the rage but not as safe and a pain in the ass if you have to change a tire out on the road. It came with a factory hammer to hit the spinner with and you have to hammer it back up after you get the spare tire on. Dangerous if you don't get it back on tight enough. 

You can work around those two issues with a few dollars and lifting weights to strengthen you hammer swinging arm.

But the fuel injection on that car will cause you consternation to no end over there. They are very hard to tune. They don't stay tuned. It will be hard to find someone who knows how to tune it and if it needs parts, FORGET ABOUT IT. There's none to be had.  It does add some horsepower but not enough to make a significant difference. 

If it is a matching numbers car, engine and body has same factory number, it is a collectors car. Very few came with fuel injection and add a lot of value to the car. Not what you're looking for if you want to drive it all the time.

Obviously it's not my money but here's what I'd do if I were you. Have an independent appraiser look at the car. Someone completely independent from your broker. NOT who they recommend. Cost you a couple hundred bucks and as you're paying a lot for shipping and a mistake buying a bad car like this will be very expensive. If he gives you a good review and you decide it's the one, get the brakes converted, get some different wheels and put the knock off's in storage, and change the fuel injection out for a standard manifold and carburetor. Store the fuel injection unit as it will need to stay with the car to preserve value. 

Give me your feedback, everyone has a different idea of what they're getting in to. You don't want to buy a car and have it in the shop all the time.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Mar 31, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



FYI Lucy Hamilton : A Pinto is a type of horse.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 20, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...



^^^^ I forget to say that my GORGEOUS auto arrive, see above post # 42 the pictures of this my auto to add to my other autos in my collection a 1964 Chevrolet Corvette Stingray Fuel Injected Coupe, 375hp, 327 cu. in. fuel injected V-8 engine, four speed manual transmission, clock and radio. My team in Texas that find it for me they are MEGA, I LOVE those Texans! So I have drive this auto one time and it is great also I add I sleep one time in this auto the night it arrive and that also great!


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 20, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Lucy Hamilton said:
> 
> 
> > Ricky LIbtardo said:
> ...



Again so GORGEOUS repeat in another post the pictures of my new auto now in my auto collection:


----------



## Sunni Man (Dec 20, 2018)

^^^^  Super nice Vette with the rare Fuel Injection.  ....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 20, 2018)

Nice!!!!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 20, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Ricky LIbtardo said:
> 
> 
> > Lucy Hamilton said:
> ...




Q: Has he ever been called Guido, and has some young punk ever threatened to smack him with a ham sammich?


----------



## longknife (Dec 21, 2018)

*You paid to have all these autos shipped to you in Austria?*
*And what import fees did you have to pay?*


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2018)

Wow, that thing's in nice shape. After Mr. Lucy gets that for the missus, I'd say here come kid F.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 21, 2018)

I like the Shelby better, but the Corvette is nice, though.

If that Corvette does it for you, this oughtta get your panties sopping wet...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2018)

Get outta here with that horse junk, boy!

We're talking the long-stroked 327 High-Output and compression engine here.

Not sure why they didn't do more of those.

Me, I'd rather have a Goat. A metal-flake blue goat, with a boosted 427 and a 5-speed..hehehe.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 21, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I like the Shelby better, but the Corvette is nice, though.
> 
> If that Corvette does it for you, this oughtta get your panties sopping wet...



Shelby GT 350 and black, all my autos are black I like this Shelby GT 350 and now want one I email my Texas team and get them to find one for me.

I now have 24 autos of classic variety at this time I am in email with a man in London, England he has a 1963 Ferrari 250 GT Lusso he wants a McLaren and I have one not sure now why I purchase it as I hate it and so I offer as exchange for his 1963 Ferrari 250 GT Lusso my McLaren 12C Spider in convertible version full name McLaren MP4-12C Spider.


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 21, 2018)

longknife said:


> *You paid to have all these autos shipped to you in Austria?*
> *And what import fees did you have to pay?*



This is my Import company:

Duties and VAT Oldtimer/Classical car import USA - SCL


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 21, 2018)

Lucy Hamilton said:


> Shelby GT 350 and black, all my autos are black I like this Shelby GT 350 and now want one I email my Texas team and get them to find one for me.
> 
> I now have 24 autos of classic variety at this time I am in email with a man in London, England he has a 1963 Ferrari 250 GT Lusso he wants a McLaren and I have one not sure now why I purchase it as I hate it and so I offer as exchange for his 1963 Ferrari 250 GT Lusso my McLaren 12C Spider in convertible version full name McLaren MP4-12C Spider.



Dang, moneybags. Can I have one?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 21, 2018)

I want a 1964 Ford Falcon Sprint 260, the V8. My dad had one of those. It was sweet.

eta - With Flowmasters.  Bluh bluh bluh bluh bluh bluh bluh, you know that sound?


----------



## Lucy Hamilton (Dec 21, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Get outta here with that horse junk, boy!
> 
> We're talking the long-stroked 327 High-Output and compression engine here.
> 
> ...



You want a Goat? What you now convert to Muslim?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 21, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> I want a 1964 Ford Falcon Sprint 260, the V8. My dad had one of those. It was sweet.
> 
> eta - With Flowmasters.  Bluh bluh bluh bluh bluh bluh bluh, you know that sound?



Those have a new name now.  They're called "rust".


----------



## there4eyeM (Dec 21, 2018)

Next to an "E" type, the plastic play toys look like...
plastic play toys.
Cobras killed 'em on the course, too.


----------

